# I just can't study?!?!



## genes1s (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, new here. Some background info:

I'm 19, just started 2nd year of my B.Comm. program at a reputable business school, 1hr commute from home. I Skated through high school doing absolutely nothing (yet graduating with a high average and a scholarship) and now i'm absolutely struggling in university. And i'm not too smart either. Although I wouldn't call myself stupid either.

I have mild-ish social anxiety and severe stage anxiety ie. I freak out like *crazy *before midterms/exams. I'm always tired because i'm physically weak and always want to just go to sleep, been like this for years.

So anyway, throughout my high school years I became lazier and lazier and by grade 12 I would almost never do homework or anything school related. I don't even know how I graduated let alone got into a top university. I thought this laziness/inability to study would stop once i started university, but it didn't prove to be the case. I continued to slack off during 1st year and had to repeat a course in the summer to make it to 2nd year.

And here we are today: I'm paying $16500 a year tuition for business school yet I CAN'T EVEN OPEN A BOOK. I don't know what to do. Whenever I realize I need to do homework I just find something else to do instead. Always. Like right now.

Has anybody been in a similar situation and managed to correct their habits? effective studying techniques?

I know the logical thing to do is drop out by truth be told university is my only glimmer of hope of ever finding a half decent job. I don't have any skills/abilities that I can use to find a good paying job.


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

It sounds to me like you have insomnia. I have this myself and struggle to find the motivation to focus, which makes me less likely to study. You need to try everything you can to get some sleep. Also see the school therapist about your performance anxiety. Finally, if you get a big paper work on it right away. Work on small piece at a time. This away you will gain confidence and you will not be so overwhelmed. Also try study several different subjects in a day. You are more likely to stay focused. Also after every 45 minutes take a 15 minute break, then switch to a new subject.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I was somewhat similar. I would set aside hours to go to the library and end up doing nothing. Only when things were due the very next day could I get work done. It was annoying because it wasn't like I was out partying and didn't have enough time to do the work. I just couldn't focus...it was painful almost.

Take advantage of the free counseling. See if it might be ADHD or depression. Try meds. Really wish I would have done this.

Making flashcards helped me towards the end of my college career (there are websites to make them online). Try to make new ones after every lecture.


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going through this right now. I was in the same position you were in when it came to high school. I did well, but slacked off in many areas. Never did as well as I could have done. Yet I still graduated as Valedictorian and received a couple of scholarships. Even got accepted to one of the top colleges in my area.

Ever since starting college 3/4 years ago, I completely screwed up. I started to become depress because i no longer knew what i wanted to do and ever since then I've been just passing by.

My GPA is extremely low right now and the chances of grad school are slim. Even with knowing what i want to do and knowing the danger i am in, i still can't manage to do my work. I believe in reality I am smart but i tell myself I am not.

There is also a void in me. When i start to study and really devote myself to it, I feel empty and alone. I have a need to talk to someone and be close and have human connection and soon as i devote myself to studying, that need becomes strong and fear of never having it is there as well.

Sorry i can't help as i'm still going through it...All i can say is keep pushing through it and do what u can so u can remain in school. Or transfer to another school that is cheaper. Mine is extremely cheap and financial aid covers it. So i barely have anything to worry about money wise.

So my suggestion is if it keeps getting worse or ur failing to many classes or not doing good, I would say transfer to another college cause that is alot of money. OR take a semester off and figure things out.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe you have test anxiety. You could check with the school counsellor and talk to them about it to see if there's anything they can do to help you.

It's a little drastic but maybe you could take a year off or something to gather your mind and see if you're ready for University. University's more focused on independent learning compared to high school and that makes a lot of students struggle when they first come in, and they have trouble adjusting.

Maybe if your school offers workshops or something on effective study habits, procrastination, etc. then you can attend them.

Anyway, something I do to avoid procrastination is that I try to break things into smaller bits so I can manage it more easily. I'm fine with doing a project in one straight go but now I plan ahead... for example, if I have a paper to write, I'll do the research one day to find reputable journals and articles and make some notes, then I'll leave it for a few days. Later on I might briefly skim and re-read some parts of the articles and make more in-depth notes and plan my paper accordingly and write a draft. I'll leave that again and re-read the paper a few days later and edit. I find it nicer to start long-term projects with a fresh mind, then I can see previous mistakes.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm exactly like you genes1s. 

Elementary school and middle school taught me to be lazy. I never had to study and got all As. In High school I continued my habit. I hardly ever studied or did homework but graduated in the top 20% of my class. I probably would have done even better if I applied myself. I hated high school. It made learning so boring and painful. I associated schoolwork with being in that school which I absolutely hated.

I went to a good state university and got decent grades. However, my laziness and low will to study I believe held me back from great grades. I just missed graduating with honors with a 3.4. Undergrad taught me to give the least amount of effort in order to get that grade and I often settled for Bs or B+s and would rather sit around or go out drinking then study. However unlike high school or anything before, I actually liked some classes and didn't mind reading the material. But I LOVED undergrad. It was the best 4 years of my life.

Now, I'm in grad school and I HATE IT. I don't really like my classmates, and haven't really met any friends like I did in undergrad. I'm supposed to be studying something I am going to do for the rest of my life, but I can't get myself to study to save my life. It's sooo incredibly painful. I just can't focus. I never really learned how to study during my previous years. Now, EVERYONE around me is smart. Not only are they smart but they have study skills that I lack and also have the motivation that I seem to lack. I'm feeling lost and depressed and anxious and it sucks right now.


----------



## genes1s (Sep 23, 2012)

Redefine said:


> Now, I'm in grad school and I HATE IT. I don't really like my classmates, and haven't really met any friends like I did in undergrad. I'm supposed to be studying something I am going to do for the rest of my life, but I can't get myself to study to save my life. It's sooo incredibly painful. I just can't focus. I never really learned how to study during my previous years. Now, EVERYONE around me is smart. Not only are they smart but they have study skills that I lack and also have the motivation that I seem to lack. I'm feeling lost and depressed and anxious and it sucks right now.


Your current grad school situation seems exactly like mine right now (i'm in 2nd year). Everybody around is so much smarter and informed all around of the course matter, i have absolutely no learning or studying skills, can barely take notes let alone effective ones... but you seemed to be able to finish your undergrad whereas i'm struggling pretty bad right now.

btw may i ask what discipline you're studying since you took grad school right after undergrad? i'm guessing social sciences?


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

genes1s said:


> Your current grad school situation seems exactly like mine right now (i'm in 2nd year). Everybody around is so much smarter and informed all around of the course matter, i have absolutely no learning or studying skills, can barely take notes let alone effective ones... but you seemed to be able to finish your undergrad whereas i'm struggling pretty bad right now.
> 
> btw may i ask what discipline you're studying since you took grad school right after undergrad? i'm guessing social sciences?


It's a doctorate of physical therapy program. My undergrad degree was in exercise science.

Business school is pretty much grad school here in the US so it's probably not much different in terms of intensity.

But yeah. I don't even like my living situation. I am living with another kid in my class along with a med school student in on-campus housing. The med school kid is nice and easy to live with, but I can't stand the kid in my class. Funny thing is we connected over facebook to live together before we even knew each other. I thought we would get along but it turns out I really don't like him and I don't think he likes me either. He's a douche.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Log off, open a book, and start reading. 

For me, once I realized that my career and the rest of my future depended on the work I was doing right now in college I just kind of sucked the life out of myself, buckled down, and got to work.  Unfortunately it may have come too late.

I don't know what you're plans are after you finish your undergrad but I plan on going to med school so I have a lot riding on these four years.


----------



## Wordynerd (Jan 7, 2011)

I understand exactly where you're coming from, I've been struggling with the same thing since I started college. A lot of times I feel like I have no direction or goal to strive for (I'm a sophomore and still have no idea what I want to major in), and that makes it hard to motivate myself to do anything worthwhile. These day's, it's a miracle if I get my assignments turned in on time, or at all. The whole situation gets me down pretty easily, which only adds to the effects, sort of a vicious cycle. Sorry, I know I'm not giving any solutions here, and this probably isn't much help, I just wanted to let you know that I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

BTW Genes1s, I have long suspected I have adhd-primarily inattentive but was able to find ways to compensate during my earlier school years. I think it may have caught up to me now. I actually ordered some piracetam which is a nootropic that is supposed to increase memory recall and attention. There are studies that show it's effective for adhd. 

My doctor actually prescribed me ritalin a few years ago because I was having attention problems as well. It only seemed to make me more anxious and didn't really help with attention. I'll let you know how the piracetam effects me. I should be getting it in the mail soon.


----------



## NobodyLikeMe (Oct 11, 2012)

You could try St John's Wart vitamins for insomnia. They're not an actual medication but they really help


----------



## Myluckystar (Sep 29, 2012)

This happens to me too. You just have to know that hardwork _does_ pay off. It'll be worth it in the end.

So Open your book. *breathe* Read the first sentence of the chapter. 
Absorb what your about to read.


----------

